# Macbook Pro won't boot recovery



## iTouch1989 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi,

Been given a macbook Pro and the person I got it from had it in storage for a while and has forgotten the password for their account so I can only use guest account.

I'm trying to enter recovery mode by the command + r and it just keeps booting into normal mode

What can I do?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Sorry but we do not provide assistance circumventing security.

I will tell you that... depending on which OS it is running there may not be a recovery mode.


----------



## justmacanswers (Jun 16, 2017)

Assuming the laptop isn't stolen, your other option is to boot up from an Apple CD. Since you weren't able to boot up in Restore mode, tells me your laptop was made before 2011.


----------

